
Some Numbers to Ponder - putnam
http://www.contrarianconsulting.com/some-numbers-to-ponder/
======
sigmaprimus
I agree with the premises this article is getting at but keep in mind that
word of mouth and online connections are not mutually exclusive. Sure my
friend might say that for example his financial advisor is good, after which I
will check into their online presence before engaging in any business with
said person. I also very much agree that hiring a professional to manage a
professional's online presence is a wise decision. Just as the old proverb
that goes "a person who represents themselves in court has and idiot for a
client", transfers very well to online representation. IMHO

